# Karpfenpocken



## olafkoi (16. Dez. 2004)

Hallo 
Nach der Diskussion im Forum habe ich mich entschieden einen Beitrag der zur Erklärung dienen soll zu schreiben.

Karpfenpocken (lat. Epethelioma papillosum carpio)
Karpfenpocken sind gallertartige Veränderungen der Epidermis.
Der "Ausbruch" oder die Symtome beginnen meistens (häufig) an den Flossen wo sich langsam unregelmäßige gallertartige Veränderungen bemerkbar machen und sich bis auf den ganzen Köper ausbreiten können.
Die grauen (altweißen) bis rosafarbenden Veränderungen können mehrere Millimeter bis hin zu mehreren Zentimeter werden.
Die Karpfenpocke gehört zu den Herpes Viren. Bitte nicht mit dem KHV verwechseln !
Karpfenpocken treten meist bei fallenden Temperaturen auf. Im Frühjahr wenn das Wasser wärmer wird verschwinden sie meisten vollständig.
Ein weiterer Umstand der zur entstehung führen kann sind schlechte Wasserbedinnungen oder Stress.


Behandlungsmöglichkeit
Salzbäder mit einer Konzentration im Kurzbad von2 % ig. max 30min
Bei dieser Anwendung sind die Koi zu beobachten ! wenn die Koi kippen sofort ins Frischwasser.  (in 10l Wasser sind 200gr. Jodfreies Salz reinzumengen)
Diese Behandlung hält jedoch nicht lange an und die Pocken kommen wieder.
Eine Behandlung mit Antibiotika hat bislang zu keinem Erfolg geführt.

Durch Optimierung der Wasserbedinungen und Stressvermeidung kann ein "Ausbruch vermieden werden.

Fazit:
Da es eine Pilzerkrankung gibt die der Symtome von Karpfenpocken ähneln bitte einenn Tierarzt um Rate fragen, der dann eine genaue Diagnose stellen wird.
Ansteckung innerhalb des Bestandes ist bisher nichts laut geworden.
Den Laboren gelamg es bis dato nicht den erreger zu isolieren und anzuzüchten.

Gruß

Olaf


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Dez. 2004)

Hi Olaf   

Kann man da noramles Haushaltssalz reintun ?   
Oder meinste Teichsalz ??

Haste vielleicht auch Pics von der Krankheit ? 
Wäre echt nicht schlecht vom Angang der Krankheit , damit wir uns sofort nach ausbruch der Krankheit vergleichen und sicher sein können was es ist .


----------



## lars (16. Dez. 2004)

Hallo...

es ist wichtig das nur jod- und fluorfreie Salze verwendet wird.

ich nehme immer das sogenannte "Totemeersalz" 

gruß lars


----------



## olafkoi (16. Dez. 2004)

Hallo Ihr !
Sorry das keine Bilder horhanden sind. Noch nicht !
Die Bilderreihe die ich habe unterliegt leider einem Urheberrecht, ich bin aber noch in tel. Verhandlung diese veröffentlichen zu dürfen.
Hier ist dann von  der Entstehung bis zu Befall alles in Bild dokumentiert.

Sorry nochmals reiche Bilder nach.

Biene 
Salz gekommst du im Aldi,Lidel,Minimal usw. achte nur drauf das es Jod und Flourfrei ist.

Grüße

Olaf


----------



## Jürgen (16. Dez. 2004)

Hallo Lars,



> es ist wichtig das nur jod- und fluorfreie Salze verwendet wird.
> ich nehme immer das sogenannte "Totemeersalz"



Speise- oder Badesalz das frei von Jodid und Fluor ist, wirst du kaum finden. Selbst im Salz aus dem Toten Merr finden sich pro kg Salz etwa 10mg Fluor und 0,5mg Jodid. Das ist sicher deutlich weniger als es in extra damit präpariertem Speisesalz zu finden ist, aber selbst der Fluor- und Jodidgehalt des Speisesalzes macht für die Fische keinen Unterschied. Beides sind wichtige Spurenelemente und im Rahmen eines kurzen Salzbades sicher unbedenklich wenn nicht sogar hilfreich. Konkrete Aussagen oder Untersuchungen darüber warum man ausgerechnet kein jodiertes und mit Fluor versetztes Speissalz verwenden soll existieren meines Wissen nach nicht. Zumindest sind mir keine bekannt. Ich weiß aber, dass in manchen Büchern darauf extra hingewiesen wird und selbst manche TA´s das so weitergeben. Warum auch immer...  

Für den Versuch einer Behandlung von Karpfenpocken würde ich jedoch auch zum Meersalz kommen. Einfach schon deswegen, weil darin eine größere Anzahl diverser Spurenelemente vorhanden ist. Allerdings würde ich dann auf Tropic Marin Meersalz zurück greifen. Ich weiß leider zu wenig über den Abbau des Salzes am Toten Meer und nur weil ich darin baden kann, weiß ich auch nicht was sonst noch drin sein könnte was meinen Fischen eventuell schadet. Sicher ist sicher... 

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Dez. 2004)

Hi Olaf   

Das Salz kenn ich . 8) 
Schade ich hoffe das du die Bilde frei bekommst damit wir ordentliches Anschauungsmaterial haben . 
Vielleicht ist hier ja einer im Forum der mal Bilder von Krankheitszeichen gemacht hat ?   

Danke Dir  :!:


----------

